# Kompilieren von qt-3.3.2 schlägt fehl

## verschdl

Hi,

ich hab hier auf ner Kiste n kleineres Problem mit der qt-lib von Trolltech, die baut nämlich nicht.

So, mal schaun das ich alles zusammenbekomme, was ihr wissen solltet.

```

home root # emerge --info qt

Portage 2.0.50-r6 (default-x86-1.4, gcc-3.3.3, glibc-2.3.3_pre20040420-r0, 2.6.4)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.4 i686 AMD Duron(tm) Processor

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.10

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r3

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O3 -mcpu=i686 -funroll-loops -pipe"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER="gcc3"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/bind /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -mcpu=i686 -funroll-loops -pipe"

DISTDIR="/share/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://localhost/gentoo/ ftp://csociety-ftp.ecn.purdue.edu/pub/gentoo/ http://csociety-ftp.ecn.purdue.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://vlaai.snt.ipv6.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/ http://vlaai.snt.ipv6.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp6.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://gentoo.inode.at/ http://128.213.5.34/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://localhost/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X aalib apm arts avi berkdb crypt cups dvd encode esd flash foomaticdb gd gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 imap imlib ipv6 jpeg kde ldap libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mpeg mysql ncurses nls offensive oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline samba sdl slang spell ssl svga tcpd truetype x86 xml2 xmms xv zlib"

home root #

```

So, also erstmal schaun was der bei qt machen will:

```

 home root # emerge -uvp qt

        These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

        Calculating dependencies ...done!

        [ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.2 [3.2.3-r1] +cups -doc -firebird +gif -icc +ipv6 +mysql -nas -odbc +opengl -postgres -sqlite -xinerama +zlib  14,096 kB

        Total size of downloads: 14,096 kB

        home root #

```

Ok, also starte ich das mal:

```

        home root # emerge -uv qt

        [...]

        g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.2/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./dbconnectionimpl.o dbconnectionimpl.cpp

        g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.2/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./dbconnectionsimpl.o dbconnectionsimpl.cpp

        g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.2/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./tableeditorimpl.o tableeditorimpl.cpp

        /var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.2/bin/uic -L /var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.2/plugins listboxeditor.ui -i listboxeditor.h -o listboxeditor.cpp

        make[3]: *** [listboxeditor.cpp] Segmentation fault

        make[3]: *** Deleting file `listboxeditor.cpp'

        make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

        make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.2/tools/designer/designer'

        make[2]: *** [sub-designer] Error 2

        make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.2/tools/designer'

        make[1]: *** [sub-designer] Error 2

        make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.2/tools'

        make: *** [sub-tools] Error 2

        

        !!! ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.2 failed.

        !!! Function src_compile, Line 94, Exitcode 2

        !!! (no error message)

        

        home distfiles #

```

Es scheint also, das irgendwas im listboxeditor.cpp einen Segfault hervorbringt. Hat jemand von euch nen Tipp wie man das hingebogen bekommt?

----------

## dek

Segfaults während dem Kompilieren sind in der Regel auf "schlechte" oder übertaktete Hardware zurückzuführen.

Ich schätze mal der Segfault wird an einer anderen Stelle auftreten wenn du es nochmal versuchst, würde das jedenfalls bestätigen.

Falls du nicht übertaktet hast, dann lass memtest mal eine Weile laufen. Häufig ist nämlich der Speicher das Übel.

----------

## verschdl

Also der Prozerssor ist nicht übertaktet, und das Ram läuft auch ohne Probleme. Die Kiste selbst läuft auch stabil, und ich hab sonst keine Probleme mit der Kiste. Die Absturzstelle ist auch reprodizierbar.

Allerdings denke ich das es damit zusammenhängt, das ich mal relativ böse zum System war, und es von einem "stable" auf "~x86" umgezogen hab. Dadurch gab es öfters mal Probleme beim compilieren von Paketen.

Naja, ist Prinzipiell nicht allzu wild, weil ich den Rechner sowieso in nächster Zeit mal neu aufsetzten wollte..

----------

## wbsoft

Es kann zu tun zu haben mit ~/.qt/ von root, weiss aber nicht genau... Diesen Dir entfernen könnte helfen.

----------

## verschdl

Ich hab das Verzeichnis mal gelöscht, aber leider bricht das compilieren immernoch an der gleichen Stelle ab :(

----------

## wbsoft

hier auch noch...

----------

## Carlo

Sucht mal mit "listboxeditor" durch die Foren...

----------

